# Murray Comet Flite?



## Seanachae (Apr 15, 2011)

I bought a bike in a garage sale last week. The badge says Murray, but the previous owner spray painted it so I'm not sure of the model. The serial numbers (MO R224) suggest it's a 59'. The bike has the tires of a middle weight but the fenders of a balloon tire bike. Usual pics of this vintage bike shows smaller chrome fenders. Any help in id'ing this bike is appreciated. There is another set of numbers on the bottom of the crank (146382) Thanks! 

Sean.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 17, 2011)

The badge looks to be from that era, but I think the fin chainguard, while a Murray part, doesn't show up til around 63. Front fender looks like it's from something else. Possibly a mutt.


----------



## Seanachae (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Adam. Looks like I have the basis for a "custom" bike. I've been tossing it back and forth about how I was going to go about restoring the bike. I won't have to worry about original parts cause apparently there aren't many on it now! I'm currently looking for a two tone seat and I'll let that determine the paint, I'm hoping for blue and white! I have several resources for parts in my area and I'm just going to have fun with it! Thanks again.....Sean.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks to be like a Comet VI. I just found one of these as well and can't find much info on them. Here's for comparison.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 18, 2011)

I believe the Murray Comet Flite was thier brand name version of the more famous  Sears Spaceliner/Flightliner. You don't see the Murray versions very often. There also was a Hawthorne and a Western Flyer version as well. All versions were Murray built and had different tanks, light bezels, lenses, racks, chaingaurds, colors, and different options. "badge engineering" is what they call it. Yes, the fin chaingaurd was used at about the time this bike was made in '59. I have a '61 Meteor Flite with that gaurd.


----------

